# Today 4/13. Plenty of pomps



## Mistwolfen (Dec 31, 2015)

So I got started this morning at Langdon beach about 6:30 am and there were several people who beat me out. I walked down the beach a ways and got set up and my lines in the water. It took a few hours but I got the first pomp and then the rain started. A quick trip to the car for my rain gear and I stuck it out. I got 1 pomp in the first 4 hours I fished and 5 in the next hour. I got my limit and packed up just as I started hearing thunder. I was fishing with frozen sand fleas paired with pink shrimp fish bites.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW. those are nice!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent report. Good job.

My pink FishBites arrived yesterday (Ebay), so I'll be trying them next trip.
WOOT!

:thumbsup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job!! way to stick it out and get the reward!!!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome catch. Always nice to get a limit. Whered you pick up the frozen fleas


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Great catch! I've never got a limit on pomps


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You did good, :thumbup:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

sweet catch for sure! Don't they look so pretty when their fresh .


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Muygrande66 said:


> Great catch! I've never got a limit on pomps


 welcome to my world :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome trip Mistwolfen !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report!!! They bit very well today too


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Woo Hoo that's a bunch of fish there Mistwolfen!!! Great report.


----------



## Mistwolfen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sunshine17 said:


> Awesome catch. Always nice to get a limit. Whered you pick up the frozen fleas


Actually from several places. I picked up several packs at the Bass Por Shop in Spanish Fort when i was in there and I had some that I caught and froze from a month or so ago. I had forgotten to take my sand flea rake with me so I'm not sure how plentiful they are now on the beach.


----------

